# rebuilding a abu garcia ambassadeur 6600c5 mag x



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

can someone show me some pics on how to rebuild th left side


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Really not much to the left side. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sharkman28 said:


> can someone show me some pics on how to rebuild th left side


i can pretty much guess ur problem, getting the slidy mag back in correctly right? its hard to explain w/ typing and no pictures. but ive had the same problem and it can be a lil tricky 



Jesse


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i can pretty much guess ur problem, getting the slidy mag back in correctly right? its hard to explain w/ typing and no pictures. but ive had the same problem and it can be a lil tricky
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Now that sounds familiar..I have a mag eilte that I took apart and on the right side (under the magnets) is a small metal piece that I am having the devil of a time finding out where it goes. I opened the right side a little and the thing fell out. 
When you find the pictures let me know.


JC


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Pull up a Schematic from Mikes Reel Repair site.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*yep*

what jesse said


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*heres pics*

i cant figure out wich bar gos thur the hole


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sharkey,

Take a look in the Bible for step by step instructions with pictures on how to take apart and put back together a Blue Yonder. The pics should help a lot. The thread was started by AtlantaKing.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Does this pic help?


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

jcreamer said:


> Now that sounds familiar..I have a mag eilte that I took apart and on the right side (under the magnets) is a small metal piece that I am having the devil of a time finding out where it goes. I opened the right side a little and the thing fell out.
> When you find the pictures let me know.


JC - I think these two pics might help. Another good tip when reassembling the mag mechanism is to take the spool out first.


----------

